# Hello and maybe someone can help.



## Dlucas (Aug 11, 2011)

I am a newb and just got a ruger sr9. Just shot it at the range for the first time. Broke it down and cleaned as well. My question is, anyone have an idea what my 1953 ruger .22 single six with serial number that starts with one could be valued at. Just wonder if its something I should hold on to or not. I got it from my grandfather when he passed and I really like the gun so I would probably hold on to it anyway but just wondered the value. I think it has original ivory handles.

Mobile Uploads :: IMG_0761.jpg picture by 05coloradophotos - Photobucket


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

If it was your grandfather's, it is more valuable than mere money (unless, of course, you hated your grandfather).
Keep it, and pass it on to your own child or grandchild.

It's worth between $500.00 and $750.00, depending upon its condition, and it was probably made in 1957.


----------



## Dlucas (Aug 11, 2011)

Why do u think it's 1957. I've been trying to figure it out so I called ruger and left a message with the records department.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ..._t was probably made in 1957._


_


Dlucas said:



Why do u think it's 1957[?]...

Click to expand...

According to my references, the "contoured" loading gate, like the one on your pistol, only came on the market in 1957. Previous to that year, the loading gate was a flat piece of steel.
Since your gun seems to have a relatively low serial number, I hazard the guess that it was one of the first year's production, especially since you think that it may have been purchased early._


----------



## Dlucas (Aug 11, 2011)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> According to my references, the "contoured" loading gate, like the one on your pistol, only came on the market in 1957. Previous to that year, the loading gate was a flat piece of steel.
> Since your gun seems to have a relatively low serial number, I hazard the guess that it was one of the first year's production, especially since you think that it may have been purchased early.


After looking at ruger's website I think it may be 1962 since the serial starts with 191###


----------



## Dlucas (Aug 11, 2011)

Either way it's probably collectable I suppose


----------

